

Serving static files: a comparison between Apache, Nginx, Varnish and G-WAN - sapinvert
http://nbonvin.wordpress.com/2011/03/14/apache-vs-nginx-vs-varnish-vs-gwan/

======
rfugger
What is this G-WAN and how does it manage to serve files so much faster than
other servers? I could not find technical docs on its site.

------
Luyt
It's closed source. You can only download a linux binary for it. There seemed
to be some Windows version, but it stopped working (deliberately sabotaged by
Microsoft using Windows Update, according to the web site as a retaliation for
comparing G-WAN to IIS).

